# Charging light goes from green back to orange



## Tinwolf (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi all new boy here.

I`ve had my Kindle for about a year now and I love it but recently it seems to have developed a bit of strange behaviour.

When it`s being charged from the mains the charging light will go from orange to green and then if it`s left plugged in (overnight for instance) the light goes back to orange. If the kindle is then unplugged the charge it has doesn`t seem to last as long as it should.

Any ideas?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

It's been mentioned by people before, we've no real idea why it does it, but this is our "guess":

It's not good for lithium batteries to keep "topping" up the charge in them (ie discharge to 99% then charge back up then discharge to 99% then charge up again). So most devices fully charge the battery, then switch off the charging circuitry and don't start charging again until the charge has dropped appreciably (say to 80-90%).

My guess is that the Kindle fully charges and then the charging switches off, then the Kindle starts discharging the battery, at which point the light goes orange but it doesn't start charging again.

What you probably want to do is to check if anything is making the battery discharge more quickly than normal. Make sure wireless is switched off if you're not using it, and check it's not indexing (see the FAQ http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181726.html#msg1181726).


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi, longtime user of rechargable batteries here, since 1987. Orange light on the K3 means it's charging. Green light means it's not charging. Make sure your wireless is turned off on the Kindle. I only turn mine on for 5 minutes once a day. I don't need it any more than that. Or if I order a book.

Lithium batteries do not suffer from "memory" effects like the old NiCads did. If your battery is not holding a charge after just 1 year, it was a cheap battery and needs to be replaced. If Amazon won't warrenty the batteries, that's tantamount to admitting they are inferior quality from China. Cheaper batteries do not last as long. Rechargable batteries, if properly cared for, will last 4-5 years. Cheaper batteries from China do not, as I have personal experience with these in NiCad and Nimh form.

Those cheaper lithium batteries for cell phones on ebay? Probably from China, and probably will only last 1 year, at most. You want cheap goods? You got it, with loss of quality also. 

If wi-fi is on, how long does a full charge last? With wi-fi on all the time, it will last 15-20 days, depending on use. How much do you use the Kindle each day?


----------

